# Yellow Urate



## Sou (Jan 20, 2016)

I've made two vet visits last month for Ike because he initially had a bacterial infection. Thankfully it had cleared up very nicely and he'd even gained two pounds so the vet was pretty happy with that conclusion.

Around the first time to the vet he'd started what I was sure was regurgitating and recently he'd done it again. I've since removal the toy I'd thought had been the trigger for the regurgitation.

Now I'm concerned about his droppings since his urates have become yellow in colour, but since it's new years day I won't be able to make an appointment until tomorrow (and possibly won't get in until tuesday). His dropping had been white until this morning and I've got photo documentation if needed.

I'm definitely taking him to the vet, but I'm wondering if theres anything I can for now. I'm very distressed since I won't be able to take him to the vet right away. Thanks in advance.

Edit: he's started eating a lot from his mineral block, which is orange. I don't know if this could affect the urate.
Edit2: after cleaning his papers his urate is small, but white


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Have you fed him any vegetables? Sometimes that can change their urine colour but if not then it's best to have it checked by the vet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sou (Jan 20, 2016)

Just apple and cauliflower recently.


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Ah okay. Maybe the mineral block is doing it because of the orange colouring. But I'm no expert I'm sorry. I hope you figure it out soon and your little friend is okay 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sou (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank you! I'll be keeping an eye on him for sure.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

If he's acting normal, and the only change is in his droppings, then I believe he may be just fine and the orange colouring from the mineral block is influencing the colour of his droppings  

Continue to keep an eye on him, and keep us posted! :2thumbs:


----------

